# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Нетрадиционная ориентация?

## Asteriks

*Сексуальные меньшинства так же как и асексуалы всегда воспринимаются обществом негативно. Кто они? Люди с нарушенным мировосприятием и больной психикой? Или что-то другое? Ведь они не виноваты в том, что они такие... Ваше мнение о проблеме?*

----------


## Akasey

Думаю это больше больная психика, ибо некоторые живут 20 лет в семье, счастливый брак, дети, а тут на тебе...гомик... это что здоровый человек???

*P.S.:*Где то в темах читал : К стенке их всех. Я с этим согласен. Я не за арийскую нацию, но категорически против этого.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

У большинства людей, имеющих подобные отклонения, они связаны с генетической предрасположенностью. У меньшей сформировались в результате действия к-либо внешних причин и факторов (насилие, разного рода психические травмы, полученные в детстве,отсутствие возможности вести нормальную половую жизнь (на пр. на зоне)) как альтернатива нормальному сексуальному поведению.
Это не их вина, а их беда, и, в любом случае, эти люди достойны жалости, 
приятия и поддержки.
Однако, в конечном счёте, выбор всегда остаётся за самим человеком и от него самого зависит, потворствовать ли своим наклонностям, или бороться.
Богу глубоко ненавистен всякий грех в человеке (а не сами грешники), в особенности  всякий блуд,гомосексуализм, скотоложство и т.п. Помните историю Садома и Гаморы?
"9	 Или не знаете, что неправедные Царства Божия не наследуют? Не обманывайтесь: ни блудники, ни идолослужители, ни прелюбодеи, ни малакии, ни мужеложники,
	10	ни воры, ни лихоимцы, ни пьяницы, ни злоречивые, ни хищники - Царства Божия не наследуют." 1Кор. 9-10

_ZYOBRA-70 добавил 25.07.2009 в 17:14_



> *P.S.:*Где то в темах читал : К стенке их всех. Я с этим согласен. Я не за арийскую нацию, но категорически против этого.


А так-же всех алкоголиков, наркоманов, клептоманов и растратчиков.
 Кто сам без греха, пусть первый кинет камень...

----------


## vova230

Вот только пропагандировать не надо. Я тоже против гомо, но и среди них встречаются нормальные люди, адекватные.

----------


## Asteriks

Отношусь к подобным людям с опаской, как к психически ненормальным. Всё же это сбой какой-то в генах человека. Ещё существует объяснение, что бог в мужское тело женскую душу по ошибке поместил...  Это врождённое, а против природы трудно бороться. Нельзя сравнивать сексуальные меньшинства с алкоголиками или наркоманами, ситуации разные. Но у нас почему то жалеют алкоголиков и наркоманов, и гонят полным ходом на гомиков. 
Мне в жизни не встречались представители меньшинств, как бы я себя вела с ними - не знаю. Знать, что у человека проблемы?..  Не задумываться?
Кстати, а с кем бы Вы предпочли общаться:с гомиком или с больным СПИДом?

----------


## fIzdrin

гомику, почему-то ,хочеться по роже съездить,а больного спидом просто жаль.

----------


## Asteriks

> гомику, почему-то ,хочеться по роже съездить,а больного спидом просто жаль.


Если вдуматься, гомик не виноват в своей ориентации, а больной СПИДом? Если это не случайность, а результат беспорядочной половой жизни? Да и не в этом дело, по большому счёту. Вот подтверждение того, что жалеет народ пьяниц, наркоманов и прочих деградирующих личностей. А сексуальные меньшинства подвергаются гонениям, оскорблениям и т. д.
У меня нет определённой позиции по поводу этих меньшинств. Может, потому что не до конца понятно мне, что они из себя представляют... Трудно сказать...

----------


## Asteriks

Сегодня прочитала статью на ТУТе. 

*В Калифорнии запущена реклама однополых браков*
12 мая 2009  Калейдоскоп
Lenta.ru
В Калифорнии запущена рекламная кампания в поддержку однополых браков, сообщает 11 мая портал Ekklesia.

Кампанию организовало гей-движение Equality California. В телевизионных рекламных роликах фигурируют семьи геев и лесбиянок с детьми. Одновременно Equality California объявила набор в коалицию священников, готовых венчать однополые пары. Активисты движения рассчитывают найти на территории штата тысячу таких священников, причем среди них должны быть представители различных конфессий.

В мае 2008 года четырехлетняя борьба калифорнийских геев за легализацию однополых браков увенчалась успехом. Новый вид супружеских отношений был узаконен. Однако в ноябре жители штата на референдуме постановили внести в местную конституцию поправку, согласно которой браком может считаться только союз между мужчиной и женщиной. Члены Equality California надеются, что их рекламная кампания изменит представления калифорнийцев и однополые браки снова будут разрешены.

Тем временем 1 мая мисс Калифорния Кэрри Преджин снялась в рекламном ролике, направленной против однополых браков. Съемки организовала Национальная организация за браки США, которая борется за сохранение традиционных представлений о браке.

----------


## Akasey

> гомику, почему-то ,хочеться по роже съездить,а больного спидом просто жаль.


 +1  -  одно когда человек нетрадиционной ориентации живёт своей жизнью, а второе, когда он ходит на дискотеки, красится, и ведёт себя слащаво, как "пленный румын", и клеится к нормальным парням...




> ... Вот подтверждение того, что жалеет народ пьяниц, наркоманов и прочих деградирующих личностей. А сексуальные меньшинства подвергаются гонениям, оскорблениям и т. д...


 почему же, таким же гонениям у нас подвергаются, а если не так, появись ты (я, он, они) на работе пьяным!!! Норкаманы это дело другое, по такому поводу можно и новую тему создать...

----------


## Asteriks

> почему же, таким же гонениям у нас подвергаются, а если не так, появись ты (я, он, они) на работе пьяным!!!


Не согласна. Пьяниц терпят. Не на работе, так в семье. В семьях эти пьяницы через одного. Тунеядцы, обнаглевшие и потерявшие человеческий облик. И живут. И с квартиры их не выселяют. Сколько семей таких вокруг! Я же с детьми работаю, знаю.

----------


## Alexanderr

Хорошо эта тема описана в послании к Римлянам 1:21-32. А если кратко,то - И как они не заботились иметь Бога в разуме, то предал их Бог превратному уму - делать непотребства,...

----------


## Irina

Я таких отношений не понимаю и не принимаю, но к таким людям отношусь снисходительно если они не выносят это на публику и никого не пытаются убедить в том, что их ориентация - это естественно и нормально.

----------


## Akasey

это не нормально, это не может быть нормально...

----------

